# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #201 (07/2017)



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Mai 2017)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 07/2017 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 7. Juni 2017 am Kiosk und ab 2. Juni um 14:00 Uhr digital für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 07/17 [Surveymonkey]<<<*
Wir setzen für die Heftumfrage auf den externen Dienst Surveymonkey, da dieser wesentlich flexibler zu konfigurierende Umfragen erlaubt als das foreneigene Quickpoll-Modul (Nein, wir wollen die PCGHX-Community nicht entwerten oder abschaffen!). Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!

Update 07.06.2017: 
Bitte beachten Sie, dass u.U. eine Fehlermeldung von Steam beim Einlösen des umgewandelten Quake-Codes angezeigt wird - Quake wird Ihrem Account jedoch trotzdem hinzugefügt.


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. Juni 2017)

Hat es der test der Roccat Leadr nicht ins Heft geschafft, oder bin ich blind?

Frank erwähnte den test auf der Teamseite. Im Einkaufsführer steht der test in der  Tabelle drin (07/2017).

Im Inhaltsverzeichnis steht auch nichts von der Leadr. 

Lasst mich raten: Der Artikel war noch nicht fertig, als das Heft gedruckt wurde


----------



## Shaav (4. Juni 2017)

Moin moin,
Wo finde ich denn den Test zur EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3? Auf den warte ich schon seit Wochen und nur deswegen habe ich mir die aktuelle Ausgabe gekauft.

"Den kompletten Test der Karte finden Sie in der kommenden PCGH 07/2017 "
EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 im Video: Kuhler, Platine, UHD-Leistung, Overclocking


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Juni 2017)

Jou, dann gehe ich mal direkt auf Die Printausgabe Seite 18 ein - Einsteiger-Modelle: 

Ich wünsche mir auf jeden Fall einen (wie gefragt) Test der neuen Modelle, insbesondere der GT 1030 mit Passiv (Temp unter Vollast) und Aktiv-Kühlung, auch im Hinblick auf die Lautstärke, da hier z.B. die "MSI GeForce GT 1030 AERO ITX 2G" einen großen Kühler verwendet und die "MSI GeForce GT 1030 2G LP OC" einen sehr kleinen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (6. Juni 2017)

Hmmm...keine Antwort ist auch ne Antwort...

Dieser Fehler wurde auch nicht behoben, obwohl mitgeteilt (August 2016!):



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Im Einkaufsführer steht bei der Logitech G900 Chaos Spectrum Maus, dass die in Ausgabe 07/2016 getestet wurde.
> 
> In Wirklichkeit wurde die G900 in Ausgabe 05/2016 getestet.


----------



## Shaav (7. Juni 2017)

Hey, immerhin wurde sie getestet ...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Juni 2017)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Jou, dann gehe ich mal direkt auf Die Printausgabe Seite 18 ein - Einsteiger-Modelle:
> 
> Ich wünsche mir auf jeden Fall einen (wie gefragt) Test der neuen Modelle, insbesondere der GT 1030 mit Passiv (Temp unter Vollast) und Aktiv-Kühlung, auch im Hinblick auf die Lautstärke, da hier z.B. die "MSI GeForce GT 1030 AERO ITX 2G" einen großen Kühler verwendet und die "MSI GeForce GT 1030 2G LP OC" einen sehr kleinen.



Danke, ist notiert. Wir müssen aber noch ein paar weitere Meldungen abwarten, um einen passablen Querschnitt zu erhalten. 



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Hat es der test der Roccat Leadr nicht ins Heft geschafft, oder bin ich blind?
> 
> Frank erwähnte den test auf der Teamseite. Im Einkaufsführer steht der test in der  Tabelle drin (07/2017).
> 
> ...


Vielleicht war der Online-Test gemeint?


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Juni 2017)

Dann sollte man sowas dazuschreiben! Weiß doch sonst kein Mensch.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Juni 2017)

Kleines Update zu Quake:
„Bitte beachten Sie, dass u.U. eine Fehlermeldung von Steam beim Einlösen des umgewandelten Quake-Codes angezeigt wird - Quake wird Ihrem Account jedoch trotzdem hinzugefügt.“


----------



## pedi (7. Juni 2017)

jetzt wurde der test der günstigen notebooks zum zweiten mal schon verschoben-ganz schön frech.
bis dieser test irgendwann am sankt nimmerleinstag erscheint, sind die längst im e-schrott.
aber wieder seitenweise wassergepantsche.


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Juni 2017)

Bringt hier eh nichts in den Thread zu schreiben.  Kommt eh nichts bei rum.

Da wird sich wieder auf diesen Satz auf der letzten Seite berufen, dass sich am Inhalt noch was ändern kann. 

Aber ich weiß jetzt, wenn ich mir die Print kaufe und dort der Test erwähnt wird, dass der online steht und nicht im Heft. Also ist das Heft quasi für Nüsse.


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

die Roccat Leadr wurde bisher nur Onlne getestet (Siehe: Roccat Leadr: Drahtloses Maus-Flaggschiff mit Schubregler und Haifischflosse im Test), im Einkaufsführer hätte genau genommen Online Ende Mai stehen müssen. Die Ausgabenangabe 07/2017 ist somit falsch. Alldings werde ich die Roccat Leadr zusammen mit sechs anderen drahtlosen in einer Marktübersicht in der Ausgabe 08/2017 testen. Dann wird auch im Einkaufsführer die Angabe 08/2017 stehen  (ist sogar bereits eingetragen )  Ich hoffe das löst dann alle Misverständnisse auf  

Grüße aus der Redaktion,
Der Spieleonkel und Tastaturpapst


----------



## Dragonskull (7. Juni 2017)

Mal eine kurze Frage. Habt ihr seit den letzten beiden Ausgaben einen anderen Dienstleister bei der Zustellung? Bisher kam bei mir die PCGH immer Samstags an, was mich immer gefreut hat, da ich sie so wunderbar am Wochenende lesen konnte. Leider kam die letzte Ausgabe erst einen Tag nach dem Verkaufsstart am Kiosk und da diese bisher auch noch nicht angekommen ist, war es wohl keine einmalige Ausnahme


----------



## Metbier (7. Juni 2017)

Moin!
Warum wird eigendlich nur ein WQHD Monitor mit G-Sync und 4 mit Free-Sync gezeigt? find ick bisschen schade.


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank Frank für die ausführliche Antwort! 

Ein Hoch auf den Spieleonkel


@Dragonskull: Das hab ich in den letzten Jahren nur gehabt.  Alle lesen schon ne halbe Woche die Print und meine kommt immer nur am offiziellen Releasetermin an. Nachforschungen haben nie was gebracht.  Musst du mit leben. Das haben die bei mir auch nicht abstellen können.


----------



## Dragonskull (8. Juni 2017)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> @Dragonskull: Das hab ich in den letzten Jahren nur gehabt.  Alle lesen schon ne halbe Woche die Print und meine kommt immer nur am offiziellen Releasetermin an. Nachforschungen haben nie was gebracht.  Musst du mit leben. Das haben die bei mir auch nicht abstellen können.



Wenn ich sie denn wenigstens zum normalen Erscheinungsdatum bekommen würde... 
Die letzte Ausgabe kam einen oder zwei Tage später und die jetzige war zumindest heute morgen noch nicht im Briefkasten.
Da hätte ich sie ja ohne Abo früher, was zumindest teilweise den Nutzen des Abos für mich einschränkt.


----------



## apostoli (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo 
ich habe gerade das Heft als epaper gekauft und wollte es als PDF downloaden. Die Möglichkeit wird mir allerdings nicht gegeben. Wenn ich mich bei Computec einlogge, sehe ich nur die alten Häfte die ich gekauft habe aber nicht die aktuelle Ausgabe. Was ist schief gelaufen ? Bei Paypal wurde der Betrag abgebucht. Es kam aber keine email wie sonst, mit der download Funktion.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Juni 2017)

Schöner Kommentar vom Spieleonkel zu den Gamingstühlen, gefällt mit


----------



## scimitare (12. Juni 2017)

Ich persönlich finde den Test zum 1600 vs 7600K ein wenig fragwürdig. Ein fairer Test wäre entweder 7400/7500 vs. 1600 oder 7600K vs 1600x gewesen. Das würde sowohl preislich als auch von den Taktraten her mehr Sinn ergeben, als ein Modell mit niedrigem Grundtakt gegen den am höchsten getakteten Vierkerner von Intel zu stellen. Ansonsten war der Test gut, nur die Ergebnisse sind nicht ganz fair. Der 1600x ist mittlerweile für 225-250€ zu haben, genau wie der 7600K, da wäre es nur fair gewesen auch diese beiden zu vergleichen.

Natürlich kann man sich denken, dass 1600x und 7600K deutlich dichter zusammenliegen als mit dem 1600 aber dem ungeschulten Leser erschließt sich das nicht auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Juni 2017)

Als wir vor gut einem Monat den Test geplant haben waren die Ryzen-CPUs noch merklich teurer und der 1600-ohne-X nahezu gleich auf mit dem 7600K (vergleiche Testtabelle). Unabhängig davon sind beide CPUs vor allem wegen der Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten interessant – in Gegensatz zum 1600X der Übertaktern kaum mehr bietet als der 1600-ohne-X und in Gegensatz zum i5-7500, der Übertaktern gar nichts bietet.


----------



## Palmdale (14. Juni 2017)

Mal ne Frage zum RAM-Test: weshalb ist das Top-Produkt von G.Skill, spezifisch der F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW als Kit eigentlich so "selten"? Kaum in Geizhals vertreten, schlechte Verfügbarkeit


----------



## Gerry1984 (15. Juni 2017)

scimitare schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde den Test zum 1600 vs 7600K ein wenig fragwürdig. Ein fairer Test wäre entweder 7400/7500 vs. 1600 oder 7600K vs 1600x gewesen. Das würde sowohl preislich als auch von den Taktraten her mehr Sinn ergeben, als ein Modell mit niedrigem Grundtakt gegen den am höchsten getakteten Vierkerner von Intel zu stellen. Ansonsten war der Test gut, nur die Ergebnisse sind nicht ganz fair. Der 1600x ist mittlerweile für 225-250€ zu haben, genau wie der 7600K, da wäre es nur fair gewesen auch diese beiden zu vergleichen.
> 
> Natürlich kann man sich denken, dass 1600x und 7600K deutlich dichter zusammenliegen als mit dem 1600 aber dem ungeschulten Leser erschließt sich das nicht auf den ersten Blick.



Ich stimm dir da zwar zu, finde aber dass grundsätzlich bei offenem Multiplikator auch gleich übertaktet getestet werden sollte, wozu sonst kauft man sich eine solche CPU? Und wenn man dann nen 7600k auf 4,8GHz oder gar über 5,0GHz bringt und den 1600 egal mit oder ohne X auf bestenfalls 4,0GHz bringt würde der i5 sogar noch besser dastehen.

Und von daher finde ich es auch  wieder OK dass wenn nicht übertaktet wird dann den langsameren Ryzen ohne X zu nehmen, da so der entsprechende Abstand wieder eingehalten wird.

Aber die Richtung wo hin es geht zeigt der Test ganz gut, die neuen großen Titel profitieren immer öfter von mehr Kernen und wenn die Ryzen in zweiter oder dritter Genertion endlich auch auf eine absolute Singlecore-Leistung wie Intel kommen dann wären sie auch bei den Indie-Titen gleichauf oder besser. Denn das wird sich wohl so schnell nicht ändern dass viele Titel grad aus kleineren Schmieden auch in Zukunft eher wenig mit Vielkernern anfangen können, ausserdem wird man ja auch in Zukunft auch mal ältee Titel spielen wollen und da brauchts halt hohe Leistung auf wenig Kernen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Juni 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum RAM-Test: weshalb ist das Top-Produkt von G.Skill, spezifisch der F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW als Kit eigentlich so "selten"? Kaum in Geizhals vertreten, schlechte Verfügbarkeit


Zum Testzeitpunkt war es verfügbar, aktuell ist es leider ausverkauft. G.Skill bietet viele Kits der Trident-Z-Serie in unterschiedlichen Farbvarianten an, deren Verfügbarkeit sich stark unterscheidet. Wir haben die schwarz-weiße Version getestet, wenn es dir aber nicht um die Optik, sondern um die technischen Qualitäten geht, dann kannst du auch zu einer anderen Variante mit den identischen garantierten Eigenschaften greifen, die auf Lager ist.
Die am besten verfügbare "Standardversion" mit silber-rotem Kühlkörper: G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3600C16D-16GTZ)
Mit silber-weißem Kühlkörper: G.Skill Trident Z silber/weiss DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW)
Schwarz und mit RGB-LED-Beleuchtung: G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR)

Auf allen Modulen müssten meines Erachtens die identischen Samsung-Chips verbaut sein.


----------



## Palmdale (16. Juni 2017)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Zum Testzeitpunkt war es verfügbar, aktuell ist es leider ausverkauft. G.Skill bietet viele Kits der Trident-Z-Serie in unterschiedlichen Farbvarianten an, deren Verfügbarkeit sich stark unterscheidet. Wir haben die schwarz-weiße Version getestet, wenn es dir aber nicht um die Optik, sondern um die technischen Qualitäten geht, dann kannst du auch zu einer anderen Variante mit den identischen garantierten Eigenschaften greifen, die auf Lager ist.
> ...
> 
> Auf allen Modulen müssten meines Erachtens die identischen Samsung-Chips verbaut sein.



Hm, genau wegen den Samsung-Chips war ich mir jetz net sicher. Hab die letzten verfügbaren GTZKW-Kits per Fed-ex bei Newegg bestellt, preislich selbst inkl. der Einfuhr-Umsatzsteuer identisch


----------



## Khabarak (21. Juni 2017)

Mir fehlte bisher die Zeit, alle Artikel zu lesen.
2 kurze Anmerkungen:

1) Netter Artikel zur Speichertechnik in künstlicher DNA, aber in meinen Augen an das falsche Zielpublikum gerichtet.
2) Die Seitenzahl des o.g. Artikels hätte der Marktübersicht der Tastaturen immens gut getan. Diese ist mal wieder viel zu knapp geraten. Das Fazit ist extremst knapp. Da fehlt mir eine kurze Einordnung in Relation zu schon getesteten Tastaturen z.B. aktuelles Top Produkt in Relation zum bisherigen Primus. Das Gleiche für Preis-  Leistungs - und Spartipp.
Wie schlagen sich die getesteten Tastaturen im Vergleich zu den älteren oder "größeren" bzw. "kleineren" Geschwistern?

In meinen Augen ist es wie immer keine Marktübersicht (das würde nämlich eine deutlich größere Auswahl bedürfen), sondern nur ein Test von ein paar neueren Tastaturen.

Edit:


Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Ich stimm dir da zwar zu, finde aber dass grundsätzlich bei offenem Multiplikator auch gleich übertaktet getestet werden sollte, wozu sonst kauft man sich eine solche CPU? Und wenn man dann nen 7600k auf 4,8GHz oder gar über 5,0GHz bringt und den 1600 egal mit oder ohne X auf bestenfalls 4,0GHz bringt würde der i5 sogar noch besser dastehen.
> 
> Und von daher finde ich es auch  wieder OK dass wenn nicht übertaktet wird dann den langsameren Ryzen ohne X zu nehmen, da so der entsprechende Abstand wieder eingehalten wird.
> 
> Aber die Richtung wo hin es geht zeigt der Test ganz gut, die neuen großen Titel profitieren immer öfter von mehr Kernen und wenn die Ryzen in zweiter oder dritter Genertion endlich auch auf eine absolute Singlecore-Leistung wie Intel kommen dann wären sie auch bei den Indie-Titen gleichauf oder besser. Denn das wird sich wohl so schnell nicht ändern dass viele Titel grad aus kleineren Schmieden auch in Zukunft eher wenig mit Vielkernern anfangen können, ausserdem wird man ja auch in Zukunft auch mal ältee Titel spielen wollen und da brauchts halt hohe Leistung auf wenig Kernen.



Die Krux an der Argumentation "offener Multiplikator wird eh von jedem übertaktet" ist leider, dass genau diese Prozessoren bei Intel schon den höchsten Grundtakt haben. Die Versionen ohne K sind in der Regel niedriger getaktet. Teilweise um ein paar hundert MHz.

Bei den Ryzen CPUs ist jede mit einem offenen Multiplikator versehen.
Trotzdem würde ich mir einfach den am höchsten getakteten kaufen und ansonsten unangetastet lassen.
Wenn ich mal experimentierfreudig bin, vielleicht noch etwas undervolting. Das war es aber.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (25. Juni 2017)

scimitare schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde den Test zum 1600 vs 7600K ein wenig fragwürdig. Ein fairer Test wäre entweder 7400/7500 vs. 1600 oder 7600K vs 1600x gewesen. Das würde sowohl preislich als auch von den Taktraten her mehr Sinn ergeben, als ein Modell mit niedrigem Grundtakt gegen den am höchsten getakteten Vierkerner von Intel zu stellen. Ansonsten war der Test gut, nur die Ergebnisse sind nicht ganz fair. Der 1600x ist mittlerweile für 225-250€ zu haben, genau wie der 7600K, da wäre es nur fair gewesen auch diese beiden zu vergleichen.
> 
> Natürlich kann man sich denken, dass 1600x und 7600K deutlich dichter zusammenliegen als mit dem 1600 aber dem ungeschulten Leser erschließt sich das nicht auf den ersten Blick.



Ich habe mir überlegt, einen i5-7600 anstatt des K-Modells zu nehmen, habe mich aber dann dagegen entschlossen. Viele Leser dürften wissen, dass es sich eher lohnt, bei den Intel-CPUs zu einem K-Modell zu greifen, weil eine Übertaktung ansonsten quasi unmöglich ist. Beim Ryzen ist es eher andersrum, wer clever ist und selbst Hand anlegen will, kauft kein X-Modell, weil die im Prinzip nur ein paar Hundert MHz mehr Takt mitbringen, die man auch per OC rausholen kann. Ich habe versucht, das größere Interessensfeld abzudecken, nicht den Herstellern bzw. ihren Produkten gegenüber möglichst fair zu sein.

Die CPUs kosten beide etwa 200 Euro plus Taschengeld und es ging mir eher darum, den Status Quo abzuchecken. Der wäre: Selbst wenn (unoptimierte) Spiele nur über zwei Threads skalieren, und auch dann, wenn noch keine Ryzen-spezifischen Updates eingeflossen sind (z.B. Overwatch zu dem Zeitpunkt) macht der Ryzen 5 1600 mit seinen niedrigen Taktraten gegenüber dem Core i5-7600K eine gute Figur. Und spätestens in Full HD merkt man niedrigere Frameraten praktisch nur noch mit einer stark übertakteten Oberklasse-Grafikkarte (GTX 1080 Ti OC). Wenn die Kerne aber genutzt werden können, was hoffentlich in Zukunft häufiger der Fall ist, ist der eigentlich gehandycapte Ryzen zumindest sehr nahe dem Core i5, und in einigen Belangen schon mit 3,2-3,6 GHz besser als Intels Taktrakete mit 4,0-4,5 GHz (Frametimes).

Wenn man den Artikel so betrachtet, steht zwischen den Zeilen eigentlich: "Warum sollte man aktuell noch zu einem i5-Quadcore anstelle eines Ryzen Hexacore greifen?" Diese Frage stellt der Artikel und führt anhand der absichtlich etwas divergierenden Spiele und deren Optimierungsgrad diverse Performance-Beispiele auf. Die Antwort darauf müsst ihr aber selber finden 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Khabarak (26. Juni 2017)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn man den Artikel so betrachtet, steht zwischen den Zeilen eigentlich: "Warum sollte man aktuell noch zu einem i5-Quadcore anstelle eines Ryzen Hexacore greifen?" Diese Frage stellt der Artikel und führt anhand der absichtlich etwas divergierenden Spiele und deren Optimierungsgrad diverse Performance-Beispiele auf. Die Antwort darauf müsst ihr aber selber finden
> 
> ...



Da wäre es doch eigentlich ideal für den Leser, solche Fragen nicht als Subtext, sondern als deutliche Aussage in die Artikel zu schreiben.
Denn genau diese Erwartung gibt es durchaus, wenn man eure Zeitung kauft.
Gebt uns klare Aussagen und kein Marketing Bla, nur um den Anzeigekunden Intel nicht zu vergraulen.
Das muss eine Firma auch mal wegstecken können, wenn die Produkte nicht (mehr) gut sind.
Bei der Konkurrenz gab es nie so eine Zurückhaltung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Juni 2017)

Ich habe Online nicht so den Überblick, aber im Heft habe ich gefühlt seit Ewigkeiten kein Intel-Anzeige mehr gesehen. Schön wär's ja, bei meinem Ferrari sind schon wieder Abriebspuren am Lenkrad, wird Zeit, dass Intel `nen neuen hinstellt. Und der Privat-Heli ist auch schon nicht mehr das neueste Modell, ganz zu schweigen vom Nimbus 3000.


----------



## twoMs (27. Juni 2017)

Bin von den Game-Keys zur Ausgabe begeistert.
Grookz ist genial, besonders in Stereo3D,  und Qu*ke wurde einem jungen aufstrebenden Arzt im Studium verabreicht, damit der sich schonmal seinen anatomischen Studien widmen kann. Er hat sich sehr gefreut.


----------



## metalstore (28. Juni 2017)

was mich irritiert hat (weiß leider nicht, ob es aus der Hast heraus entstanden ist oder aufgrund von fehlendem Wissen:
in dem Infokasten zur Überbrückungszeit bei Netzteilen (S. 83) ist die Rede von 115 V/60 Herz bzw. 230 V/50 Herz...
Herz ist ein Organ, Hertz die richtige Einheit 
außerdem lautet das letzte Wort des Infokastens " [...] nicht überschreitet", müsste es aber richtigerweise nicht "nicht unterschreitet" lauten?


----------

